# Gamefreak POSSIBLY Considering Pokemon Ruby And Sapphire Remakes (3DS)



## CamulaHikari (Oct 12, 2011)

Junichi Masuda, one of the developers at Gamefreak who make the Pokemon games, has replied to a fans request on Twitter to remake Pokemon Ruby and Sapphire.

”Thanks for your thoughts. Ruby and Sapphire are important games to me. I will consider your request.” 

Of course it’s by no means confirmation that we will get either title, but the fact that Masuda is actually considering it is well worth a mention. Lets hope we see both games on the Nintendo 3DS.
 Source


----------



## chrisrlink (Oct 12, 2011)

sweet lets hope


----------



## Velotix (Oct 12, 2011)

I loved Ruby and sapphire. I wouldn't mind it.


----------



## Nebz (Oct 12, 2011)

Just a consideration but... NOOOOOOOOOO!!!!

I wasn't too big of a third gen fan and don't really care for seeing a remake. Pokemon Stadium 3DS please! >_


----------



## 1234turtles (Oct 12, 2011)

This is what i read "we are going to remake  Pokemon ruby and sapphire ,but we want to keep you hoping".


----------



## chris888222 (Oct 12, 2011)

My gosh. I'll fly if it were true. 

RS were the first pokemon games I actually completed.


----------



## Nimbus (Oct 12, 2011)

Please do eet Masuda...

I want my secret bases back! I want my massive overworld back! I want my contests back!

I loved 3rd gen, in some ways even moreso than my Gen of Origin (Gen 2 to be exact). Wifi, StreetPass, and all this will just make it that much more awesome.

But more importantly, how on gods green earth do we trade Pokemon across from....oh waitaminute!

Gen 3 v2 doesn't need to have anything new in terms of attacks or Pokemon! It could still be made to trade, or at least transfer via Local Wireless from Black and White ala a one-way process, similar to what we have done in Gen 4 and Gen 5 more or less. The only thing we're looking at is Fully 3D overworld, models, etc, which to be honest would just be freaking boss!

It would take a bit on ingenuity, but it can be done..or at least I hope it can be done.

Edit: Sowwy Guild, I jumped the gun and quoted the entire thing without paying attention...please forgive me.


----------



## Edgedancer (Oct 12, 2011)

1234turtles said:


> This is what i read "we are going to remake  Pokemon ruby and sapphire ,but we want to keep you hoping".


Or more likely, "We are going to remake Pokemon Ruby and Sapphire, but we want to make the community feel like it actually has input and has influenced the games we make."


----------



## duffmmann (Oct 12, 2011)

Sorry, I just think this is an all out bad idea.  The 3rd Gen is by far the worst gen if you ask me.  

Plus, during the 3rd gen, Red and Blue/Green were remade for the GBA.  That means that Fire Red and Leaf Green are on the same level as Ruby and Saphire.  So if Ruby and Saphire were to get remade for the 3DS, why then wouldn't they remake Red and Blue again?  I think that a second set of remakes would be overkill, BUT, Leaf Green ann Fire Red have many of the same capabilities as Ruby and Saphire and look the same, so it would leave the doors open for remakes to remakes, and I don't like that idea at all.  Plus, in all honesty, the 3rd generation and 4th generation weren't all that different, Aside from making use of the second screen, the graphics remained very similar, with many of the same options (aside from connecting to the internet).  

Lets not overkill Pokemon here.  Remakes for the GB/GBC pokemon games make sense, any generation beyond that remakes would be a bad idea in my opinion.


----------



## Deleted_171835 (Oct 12, 2011)

So we're getting remakes of a remake now.
Ignore my stupidity.

Can't say I'm surprised. It was next in line to get a remake.


----------



## Nimbus (Oct 12, 2011)

duffmmann said:


> Sorry, I just think this is an all out bad idea.  The 3rd Gen is by far the worst gen if you ask me.
> 
> Plus, during the 3rd gen, Red and Blue/Green were remade for the GBA.  That means that Fire Red and Leaf Green are on the same level as Ruby and Saphire.  So if Ruby and Saphire were to get remade for the 3DS, why then wouldn't they remake Red and Blue again?  I think that a second set of remakes would be overkill, BUT, Leaf Green ann Fire Red have many of the same capabilities as Ruby and Saphire and look the same, so it would leave the doors open for remakes to remakes, and I don't like that idea at all.  Plus, in all honesty, the 3rd generation and 4th generation weren't all that different, Aside from making use of the second screen, the graphics remained very similar, with many of the same options (aside from connecting to the internet).
> 
> Lets not overkill Pokemon here.  Remakes for the GB/GBC pokemon games make sense, any generation beyond that remakes would be a bad idea in my opinion.



And this is a bad thing....why?

We're not overkilling this, and if anything all the Generation 1 remakes that people keep wanting are overkilling it. How many times must I beat Gary ********* Oaks face in, how many times must I tread a long and linear path through a somewhat dull region (No offense people, but to me Gen 1's lack of environmental variety was about as dull as Gen 5's storyline.). I've played through Kanto time and time over again, and I'm literally to the point where if Kanto wasn't included anymore, I'd be fine with it. Again, no offense.

Besides, Kanto was included in HGSS more or less. Kanto has been featured in more generations than any other, namely four generations to be exact. Now how many generations has Hoenn been featured...just once in Gen 3. How fair is that, that Gen 1 players get their region so many times, yet we who have asked for a R/S/E so many times get nothing?

I think that Kanto can be left out of the picture for once for awhile. If it is required to appease others, include it ala post-E4, perhaps as a secondary storyline if possible. Or if the capabilities of the system permit, instead give the user two save files, one for Gen 1 storyline  and one for Gen 3.

That way Gen 1 players can have their remake, while we Gen 3 lovers finally get our long-overdue remake. Hell, I cant even play RSE anymore without my old DS Lite since, oh shocker, Nintendo took away backwards compatibility on the DSi onwards, and the DSTwo's emulator is horrid when it comes down to emulating them.


----------



## chris888222 (Oct 12, 2011)

duffmmann said:


> Sorry, I just think this is an all out bad idea.  The 3rd Gen is by far the worst gen if you ask me.
> 
> Plus, during the 3rd gen, Red and Blue/Green were remade for the GBA.  That means that Fire Red and Leaf Green are on the same level as Ruby and Saphire.  So if Ruby and Saphire were to get remade for the 3DS, why then wouldn't they remake Red and Blue again?  I think that a second set of remakes would be overkill, BUT, Leaf Green ann Fire Red have many of the same capabilities as Ruby and Saphire and look the same, so it would leave the doors open for remakes to remakes, and I don't like that idea at all.  Plus, in all honesty, the 3rd generation and 4th generation weren't all that different, Aside from making use of the second screen, the graphics remained very similar, with many of the same options (aside from connecting to the internet).
> 
> Lets not overkill Pokemon here.  Remakes for the GB/GBC pokemon games make sense, any generation beyond that remakes would be a bad idea in my opinion.


Why is it even the worse gen? 

Why am i excited: Seeing that the DS Lite is discontinued, you can now use the supposed 3DS RS for your 3rd gen pokemon. Now you can also WiFi battle with players of BW, and gym leaders will have rematches like in Emerald, but possibly now with Gen V pokemon.

But this is all just a tweet, so I won't hope much. I wouldn't be surprised if Grey hits first.


----------



## duffmmann (Oct 12, 2011)

I don't want a remake, cuz I'd much rather a new and original pokemon game for the 3DS.  And as I said, gen 3 was definitely the worst generation of pokemon both storywise and the new pokemon they added.  

And finally, if gen 3 is to be remade than that would mean they should remake Red and blue again, because their remakes are just as far behind as ruby and sapphire are, and a remake of a remake is a terrible idea.  They need to know when to put a stop to the remakes, and honestly that time is now.  Let HeartGold and SoulSilver be the last remakes please, there is no need for overkill.

If you really need to play gen 3 again, then Nintendo should consider them for the ambassador gba games program.  You get a choice of one of the 2 games (heck maybe allow emerald in there, but everyone would choose that so that might not be the best idea), and add wireless multiplayer and the ability to connect to gen 4 and 5 through that method.  I'm sure thats much easier said than done, especially since Nintendo has said that multiplayer wont come to the gba virtual console games, but I would like to imagine that it could somehow be possible.


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Oct 13, 2011)

Never saw why people enjoyed the third gen. I would consider it the worst gen.

It felt like a completely step down. Gold, Silver, and Crystal introduced a new continent but also allowed you to play with the old one. 16 badges and a trip down memory lane. Plus the Pokemon were good and still fresh in design. Then RSE came along and the Pokemon designs seemed kinda boring and forgettable and they stepped back to 8 badges. Also, I never saw the point of "secret bases". They became completely pointless it seemed. You add a few fun slides and Pokemon dolls and that's about it. It's not really fun or necessary. Plus the "overworld" never seemed massive compared to the dual continents of GSC.

Also, why request a remake for a game that seems fundamentally the same for every game, mechanics wise? I'd want to encourage something new or want them to improve upon the formula more, not take a step back for another remake.


----------



## Slyakin (Oct 13, 2011)

Meh, I see no point. It would be great for money-making, but the other remakes seemed a bit more "necessary" if they really want to catch them all. This is just for that money scheming.


----------



## BrightNeko (Oct 13, 2011)

Those 2 don't need remakes. I see the point of the remakes being that you couldn't transfer pokemon from red/blue, silver/gold team you had to the current gen. The remakes fixing that and bringing more to the table while they were at it. For ruby and sapphire? I already own them I can get my party off them when ever I want to the next game! Sure eventually it will be a giant chain of transferring to the new games as new systems come out but at the moment it seems pointless. Even more so when we don't have an actual game for the 3DS yet (rumble blast would be a side game) If it does happen it would be something to bide time, for the team to actually develop the next real game.


----------



## Nathan Drake (Oct 13, 2011)

First off, they would be in no way obligated to remake the first gen again. That doesn't fit into the pattern they have going as far as remakes are concerned.

First gen
Second gen
Third gen -> Remade first gen
Fourth gen -> Remade second gen
Fifth gen (on the same console as four previous games ) -> Time to remake the third gen

This pattern will likely continue until they hit the point that a remake won't change how the game looks and the amount of content substantially.

tl;dr - A remake would be the opposite of surprising.

On a personal note, I loved Sapphire. It was the first Pokemon game I actually bought with my own money, and I've beaten it many times.




Guild McCommunist said:


> Never saw why people enjoyed the third gen. I would consider it the worst gen.
> 
> It felt like a completely step down. Gold, Silver, and Crystal introduced a new continent but also allowed you to play with the old one. 16 badges and a trip down memory lane. Plus the Pokemon were good and still fresh in design. Then RSE came along and the Pokemon designs seemed kinda boring and forgettable and they stepped back to 8 badges. Also, I never saw the point of "secret bases". They became completely pointless it seemed. You add a few fun slides and Pokemon dolls and that's about it. It's not really fun or necessary. Plus the "overworld" never seemed massive compared to the dual continents of GSC.
> 
> Also, why request a remake for a game that seems fundamentally the same for every game, mechanics wise? I'd want to encourage something new or want them to improve upon the formula more, not take a step back for another remake.



The 16 badges of GSC and the return to Kanto was a poor move to me. The Kanto region felt so stripped down that they might as well have put the eight gyms side by side with Red sitting next to the eighth. It was nothing but filler if you didn't feel the actual game was long enough. I can't say I was able to really appreciate that portion. In fact, every time I've played, I've never completed the Kanto portion, as it is just so damn boring compared to core Johto portion.

I consider the second gen the experimental stage. Yeah, it was the best in terms of new content. Pearl/Diamond and Black/White are even a step down when comparing core aspects like the actual Pokemon. It was early, and there was room for creativity. Once you have two generations of the fuckers, I'm sure it is a bit more difficult to come up with new stuff continously, yet the fans will demand it endlessly.

The step down to 8 badges was a move of "we have enough content here, lets not push the patience of the players." I liked a lot of the Pokemon. I liked them a lot more than I like anything that has come since. The secret bases were more of a "we hope you have friends that like Pokemon deal." I'm sure they worked out great in Japan, but had limited success elsewhere. I will argue that the overworld was massive (underwater caverns and shit, big land masses, lots of ocean). Comparing the map in GSC to the map in RSE is like comparing the size of Australia to the size of the whole of Asia. Doesn't compare by much. The earlier maps were generally just elaborate loops due to the limitations of the hardware, while later maps send you on a one way road with a few shortcuts here or there to help you out, but going backwards isn't easy without the Fly ability.

Pokemon fans like dem remakes.


----------



## Nimbus (Oct 13, 2011)

Also, lets consider something.

HGSS themselves hinted on this. Why would Groudon, Kyogre, Rayquaza and Latias/Latios be catchable anyway. Gamefreak never does something like that just for he hell of it. The fact that Steven shows up as well could be a sign as well, but this is all speculation on my behalf. That same thing happened in D/P/Pt, when Jasmine shows up on the shores of Sunyshore City, and look what we got a few years later, Gold and Silver Remakes!

Also, I don't believe that HM Physics should work the same, nor should movement. We wont be restricted in terms of movement directions when walking/biking/etc anymore thanks to the nature of the 3DS. Fly likely wont operate the same way either, and will likely allow us to Fly on the overworld, but only to towns we have been to "They could just pull a professor telling us it's not the time or place gig on us when we do try to fly to places we haven't been). I'd imagine it to be alot like the Airships in Final Fantasy 6. Underwater, you'll likely be similar to swimming in whichever direction you want, as well as diving further down.

Again, all speculation. The fact that in D/P/Pt, Jasmine showed up and years later we got HGSS, combined with the fact that Steven, and those five legendaries showing up in HGSS, leads me to believe that a 3D remake of RS is not as farfetch'd so to say, as many think it will be.

Remakes will always exist people, just get used to them.


----------



## Nujui (Oct 13, 2011)

Not surprised to see a remake either, they've pretty remade most of the series.


----------



## Deleted User (Oct 13, 2011)

Sadly, I don't want it.
I want gamefreak to make another pokemon game, i have one them all so far so much it hurts. We need more new pokemon games rather then remakes, i see the money making idea and people do love the game, but i want a new world to explore, not a place I have been before. Remakes are just boring nowdays.
~Leo


----------



## _Chaz_ (Oct 13, 2011)

I don't get what everyone's up in arms about.

The 3rd generation games were good, and I've seen absolutely no reason to think otherwise. And even if they weren't your favorites, what's the big deal if they get a remake? It shows that GameFreak still listens to what fans want, and it'd make a lot of people happy, myself included. Plus they'd be selling more games, which is a good thing for them.

Win/Win

I see absolutely nothing bad coming out of this. Nothing at all.


----------



## Slyakin (Oct 13, 2011)

_Chaz_ said:


> I don't get what everyone's up in arms about.
> 
> The 3rd generation games were good, and I've seen absolutely no reason to think otherwise. And even if they weren't your favorites, what's the big deal if they get a remake? It shows that GameFreak still listens to what fans want, and it'd make a lot of people happy, myself included. Plus they'd be selling more games, which is a good thing for them.
> 
> ...


This is GBATemp. What the hell else are we gonna do?

Agree on shit?

_Shudder_


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Oct 13, 2011)

Nathan Drake said:


> The 16 badges of GSC and the return to Kanto was a poor move to me. The Kanto region felt so stripped down that they might as well have put the eight gyms side by side with Red sitting next to the eighth. It was nothing but filler if you didn't feel the actual game was long enough. I can't say I was able to really appreciate that portion. In fact, every time I've played, I've never completed the Kanto portion, as it is just so damn boring compared to core Johto portion.
> 
> I consider the second gen the experimental stage. Yeah, it was the best in terms of new content. Pearl/Diamond and Black/White are even a step down when comparing core aspects like the actual Pokemon. It was early, and there was room for creativity. Once you have two generations of the fuckers, I'm sure it is a bit more difficult to come up with new stuff continously, yet the fans will demand it endlessly.
> 
> ...



It's kinda silly to say that Pokemon fans will "lose patience" pursuing 16 badges instead of the normal 8 when a lot of them have no issue mindlessly grinding their Pokemon to lvl 100 (with the right EVs and that bullshit) until their brains turn to sludge. Also, Kanto in GSC seemed fine. Not as filled as Johto, for sure, but it still had your trainers, new Pokemon, side quests, gym leaders, whatever. I played that game through and through as a kid and I never lost patience with it.

And I really see know difference in the size of the maps. If anything I don't want to spend a lot of time wading through a long and boring stretch of wilderness. I want to get to the next area, heal up, train up, and spank a gym leader, not go through annoying tall grass mazes and get buttfucked by trainers when my Pokemon are limping to safety. That's what makes me lose patience, actually.


----------



## 310301288 (Oct 13, 2011)

that would be cool. they shouldnt make another new season cuz it would be waste then. a remake would be better than anything right now. Ruby was one of the best out of all the games.


----------



## Nimbus (Oct 13, 2011)

Guild McCommunist said:


> It's kinda silly to say that Pokemon fans will "lose patience" pursuing 16 badges instead of the normal 8 when a lot of them have no issue mindlessly grinding their Pokemon to lvl 100 (with the right EVs and that bullshit) until their brains turn to sludge. Also, Kanto in GSC seemed fine. Not as filled as Johto, for sure, but it still had your trainers, new Pokemon, side quests, gym leaders, whatever. I played that game through and through as a kid and I never lost patience with it.
> 
> And I really see know difference in the size of the maps. If anything I don't want to spend a lot of time wading through a long and boring stretch of wilderness. I want to get to the next area, heal up, train up, and spank a gym leader, not go through annoying tall grass mazes and get buttfucked by trainers when my Pokemon are limping to safety. That's what makes me lose patience, actually.



Please don't hate or kill me for saying this, but...

Protip: Bring lots of healing stuff.

I always overprepared for Gen 3, and it turned out to work in my favor. A Pickup User is also quite handy if I do say so myself.

I never really lost my Patience with Kanto in GSC at first, until FR/LG came out, and then after playing HG/SS...Kanto started to get a little bit old to me, but again that's just me.

Again, no reason why we couldn't do two generation remakes in one cart. Or at the very least, introduce a storyline post-e4 that deal with Kanto.

> That GBATemp ever entirely agrees on a subject btw.


----------



## InuYasha (Oct 13, 2011)

Lets milk the cow till we can't milk it anymore...


----------



## Nah3DS (Oct 13, 2011)

Guild McCommunist said:


> Also, why request a remake for a game that seems fundamentally the same for every game, mechanics wise? I'd want to encourage something new or want them to improve upon the formula more, not take a step back for another remake.


_If it ain't broke, don't fix it_
If you want something different... just play a different game

The only way I could think GameFreak "improving" upon the classic pkmn formula, is a MORPG. That would be awesome!... but it seems so unlikely to happen.


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Oct 13, 2011)

NahuelDS said:


> Guild McCommunist said:
> 
> 
> > Also, why request a remake for a game that seems fundamentally the same for every game, mechanics wise? I'd want to encourage something new or want them to improve upon the formula more, not take a step back for another remake.
> ...



Bread certainly ain't broke but I don't want to eat it every day. Some people say "If it ain't broke, don't fix it", some people say "Same shit, different day". Tomato, tomata.

Also, a Pokemon MMO would just be little kids running around, yapping about Pokemon, grown losers being losers, and everyone spamming you for Pokemon battles. Also, enjoy catching Pokemon? How would you like a thousand people in the same field? Yeah, thought so.

Gamefreak could change up the formula a bit. Change up how shit works. They did it with the Special split, the Physical/Special attack split, now make a groundbreaker. And don't ask me for ideas, I don't make the games.


----------



## _Chaz_ (Oct 13, 2011)

NahuelDS said:


> Guild McCommunist said:
> 
> 
> > Also, why request a remake for a game that seems fundamentally the same for every game, mechanics wise? I'd want to encourage something new or want them to improve upon the formula more, not take a step back for another remake.
> ...


Okay.

1. The formula has been evolving with each generation. Play Pokemon Black, and then play the original Pokemon Red. Now list the differences. Hell, even the differences from Gen I to Gen II were immense. They may not be as profound every time, but they're there.

2. Thinking like _"If it ain't broke, don't fix it" _is what spawns $60 disc based CoD texture packs every 2-3 years.


----------



## AceWarhead (Oct 13, 2011)

I want a hardcore, rated  M, intense Pokemon Action RPG.


----------



## _Chaz_ (Oct 13, 2011)

AceWarhead said:


> I want a hardcore, rated  M, intense Pokemon Action RPG.


Either you're being sarcastic or you're the gaming equivalent of cancer.


----------



## Deleted_171835 (Oct 13, 2011)

AceWarhead said:


> I want a hardcore, rated M, intense Pokemon Action RPG.


With guns, blood, rap music and other hardcore shit.


----------



## GameWinner (Oct 13, 2011)

Why do we need R/S remakes? We got Gen 1 and 2 because they weren't compatable with Gen 3 (Being that the games were Gameboy color and Gen 3 and up no longer supported it) Now you could just get a DS Lite, migrate to the Gen 4 games and do the swap thing to Gen 5. Ruby and Sapphire remakes are not needed.


----------



## philip11 (Oct 13, 2011)

That sounds great I've always admired Ruby and Sapphire.


----------



## Nujui (Oct 13, 2011)

soulx said:


> AceWarhead said:
> 
> 
> > I want a hardcore, rated M, intense Pokemon Action RPG.
> ...


Allow me to make your fantasy reality.


Though minus the rap music.



_Chaz_ said:


> AceWarhead said:
> 
> 
> > I want a hardcore, rated  M, intense Pokemon Action RPG.
> ...



I think he was being pretty sarcastic


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Oct 13, 2011)

soulx said:


> AceWarhead said:
> 
> 
> > I want a hardcore, rated M, intense Pokemon Action RPG.
> ...



I got 99 Pokemon but a Pidgey ain't one.

I just hope Pokemon sticks to the 2D stuff. I don't see it being really all that fun in long, drawn out 3D battles. There's all this cool tech for 2D stuff coming out (see Rayman Origins). Get on that shit.


----------



## Nah3DS (Oct 13, 2011)

Guild McCommunist said:


> Gamefreak could change up the formula a bit. Change up how shit works. They did it with the Special split, the Physical/Special attack split, now make a groundbreaker. And don't ask me for ideas, I don't make the games.


GameFreak made an even bigger change (compare to the special split from gen1 to gen2) in gen4 changing the "special" and "physic" attribute of each move. Obviously you didn’t realize that.




_Chaz_ said:


> 1. The formula has been evolving with each generation. Play Pokemon Black, and then play the original Pokemon Red. Now list the differences. Hell, even the differences from Gen I to Gen II were immense. They may not be as profound every time, but they're there.
> 
> 2. Thinking like _"If it ain't broke, don't fix it" _is what spawns $60 disc based CoD texture packs every 2-3 years.


Really? You think that I mean that?   New pokemon games are not a simple texture swap

Like you said.... pokemon games are different one to each other "The differences may not be as profound every time, but they're there"... but the gameplay essentially remains the same, that's why I said "If it ain't broke, don't fix it"

Pokemon is a turn based RPG... no need to change that.


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Oct 13, 2011)

NahuelDS said:


> Guild McCommunist said:
> 
> 
> > Gamefreak could change up the formula a bit. Change up how shit works. They did it with the Special split, the Physical/Special attack split, now make a groundbreaker. And don't ask me for ideas, I don't make the games.
> ...





Guild McCommunist said:


> Gamefreak could change up the formula a bit. Change up how shit works. They did it with the Special split, *the Physical/Special attack split*, now make a groundbreaker. And don't ask me for ideas, I don't make the games.



Obviously you didn't realize that.


----------



## I am r4ymond (Oct 13, 2011)

I would KILL for a Ruby and Sapphire remake, as well as Emerald. I just love those games to death. I still remember the times that I played Emerald when I was a kid. 400 hours of gameplay accumulated on just that game. I never used any cheats on that game; it was all legit. I really miss those times. Today's Pokemon games are somewhat losing their appeal to me.


----------



## Forstride (Oct 13, 2011)

I really hope this happens.  Gen 3 was my favorite generation, and I'd LOVE to see a current gen remake.


----------



## Hyro-Sama (Oct 13, 2011)

What's so great about Hoenn? Its predecessors surpass it by far.  It had potential but the events sucked and the whole Team Magma and Team Aqua thing was annoying. It could have been left out. Bring back Team rocket.


----------



## smile72 (Oct 13, 2011)

Oh I hope they remake the 3rd it was one of my favorite, simply because of Kyogre! I love it so much. So chubby, So fish-like. So cute! So I hope they remake it!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## duffmmann (Oct 13, 2011)

Nathan Drake said:


> First off, they would be in no way obligated to remake the first gen again. That doesn't fit into the pattern they have going as far as remakes are concerned.
> 
> First gen
> Second gen
> ...



Yes, but no.  This would be the first time where a generation to be remade also already contains a remade generation.  I'm not saying that they should remake the first generation again by any means.  What I am saying is that the remake of the first generation is just as far behind mechanically as the 3rd generation.  So my point is, if the 3rd generation is to be remade than why shouldn't the first generation be remade again as well?  Its just as far behind mechanically as it, so if the logical step is to remake the 3rd gen to bring it up to a more current model and allow the 4th and 5th gens to interact with it for trading, then logically the 1st generation would need to be remade again as well.  And I need to stress I don't think that should happen, a remake of a remake would be a terrible thing, and also, the 1st gen remakes and the 3rd gen though somewhat behind mechanically and graphically, aren't by all that much.  

A pokemon for the 3DS?  I would love that, just so long as its new.  And really I did hate the 3rd gen, it actually turned me off of pokemon for a few years because of how shitty those games were to me.  The pokemon were awful, the story sucked, and the fact that it reverted back to 8 badges was a major fail in my opinion.  i remember the first time I played gold and silver, and how amazed I was by the fact that I could go back to where I had been before and start a second journey on the same game, there hasn't been an ending after the elite 4 since the second gen thats been as rewarding as that game.


----------



## Ikki (Oct 13, 2011)

I wouldn't be surprised if they were already working on it.


----------



## Deleted-236924 (Oct 13, 2011)

Nimbus said:


> HGSS themselves hinted on this. Why would Groudon, Kyogre, Rayquaza and Latias/Latios be catchable anyway. Gamefreak never does something like that just for he hell of it.


Because if Kyogre/Groudon/Rayquaza and Latias/Latios weren't in HG/SS, there would have been *no way* of obtaining those five in Gen IV.



Guild McCommunist said:


> Nathan Drake said:
> 
> 
> > The 16 badges of GSC and the return to Kanto was a poor move to me. The Kanto region felt so stripped down that they might as well have put the eight gyms side by side with Red sitting next to the eighth. It was nothing but filler if you didn't feel the actual game was long enough. I can't say I was able to really appreciate that portion. In fact, every time I've played, I've never completed the Kanto portion, as it is just so damn boring compared to core Johto portion.
> ...


I apply a +1 to this post.



I am r4ymond said:


> I would KILL for a Ruby and Sapphire remake, as well as Emerald


They wouldn't remake Emerald.



Ikki said:


> I wouldn't be surprised if they were already working on it.


If they aren't working on it right now, then I can guarantee we probably won't see a R/S remake this generation.


----------



## Narayan (Oct 13, 2011)

duffmmann said:


> Nathan Drake said:
> 
> 
> > First off, they would be in no way obligated to remake the first gen again. That doesn't fit into the pattern they have going as far as remakes are concerned.
> ...


because it has already been remade?


----------



## rockstar99 (Oct 13, 2011)

Please keep one version for the DS


----------



## Shiro09 (Oct 13, 2011)

I want this game, mostly because it was the only Pokemon game I didn't enjoy, so I want to try it again


----------



## chris888222 (Oct 13, 2011)

duffmmann said:


> Nathan Drake said:
> 
> 
> > First off, they would be in no way obligated to remake the first gen again. That doesn't fit into the pattern they have going as far as remakes are concerned.
> ...


Are you saying that Emerald is a remake? Then I suppose HeartGold and SoulSilver suck hard as well because there's already a Crystal. FireRed, LeafGreen as well because Yellow is a remake.

Misread

As for the two region issue and 16 badges, I'm fine with it. But the way you're saying it is like every single game MUST have 16 badges and MUST revisit an older region. I enjoy Hoenn the way it is. It first introduced trainers using potions when their pokemon's HP is low (although some older gens also heal, they even heal when their HP is full). It was the first ever game that catching a main legendary was such a huge event (in G/S it's just the radio tower and silver/rainbow wing). It was the first game which made me so into pokemon.


----------



## Narayan (Oct 13, 2011)

chris888222 said:


> duffmmann said:
> 
> 
> > Nathan Drake said:
> ...


no he's saying that ruby/sapphire/emerald was at the same time as firered/leafgreen.
and if ruby/sapphire should be remade, fr/lg should be too.


----------



## Shiro09 (Oct 13, 2011)

Narayan said:


> no he's saying that ruby/sapphire/emerald was at the same time as firered/leafgreen.
> and if ruby/sapphire should be remade, fr/lg should be too.


Thats a good point, but I don't think thats neccesary as they already made a remake for the first gen.


----------



## Narayan (Oct 13, 2011)

6Toushiro9 said:


> Narayan said:
> 
> 
> > no he's saying that ruby/sapphire/emerald was at the same time as firered/leafgreen.
> ...


i don't think it's a good point, 1st gen already had it's time. and ruby/sapphire i think is for nostalgia purposes mixed/updated with current gen.


----------



## OJClock (Oct 13, 2011)

the point of the remakes was to introduce new players to the older games.
with the 3ds there's no longer gba compatibility so gamefreak wants its fans who've already played it and are looking to have a new experience to be able to enjoy a game along with new players 
hell some of the kids i know who play pokemon call 1st gen 'fire red and leaf green' and some of the younger ones don't even know that ruby/sapphire exist or that ss/hg were remakes at all


----------



## Yatashi Strife (Oct 13, 2011)

It would definitely bring up the sales for the 3ds, without a doubt.


----------



## Evo.lve (Oct 13, 2011)

chris888222 said:


> My gosh. I'll fly if it were true.
> 
> RS were the first pokemon games I actually completed.


This.

I played RSE as a kid. Sapphire was the first Pokemon game I ever bought, (I never played Gen I or II until after). Sapphire got me into Pokemon, and then I bought Ruby, just for Team Magma and Groudon, then Emerald when it came out. Collectively, I spent over 500 hours on the main Gen II, plus 200 on FR/LG. I loved Gen III. I want a remake of it. Does that make me a criminal? Because the way a few of you are talking it sounds like it does


----------



## mameks (Oct 13, 2011)

As much as I loved Sapphire, I dunno if I'd want a remake.
Mainly as I don't have a 3DS 
But seriously.
They'd have to seriously improve it to make it worth playing.
It was a really good game, but it's the same game as all the others, so there'd have to be something new to make it good 

But still.
IS SHINY

Also I want a remake of Yellow.
First Pokemon game I ever got, hell it was the first game I ever got


----------



## gokujr1000 (Oct 13, 2011)

I hope if they re-make it they make the Gyms and E4 a bit harder then they were. R/S/E were the only Pokemon Games I was able to breeze through first try, especially Emerald I mean seriously don't give a Level 70 Rayquazza to players BEFORE the Elite 4.


----------



## Narayan (Oct 13, 2011)

shlong said:


> Also I want a remake of Yellow.
> First Pokemon game I ever got, hell it was the first game I ever got


we all know third(or whatever you call it) games don't get remakes.... ;O; emerald was the first pokemon game i played.


----------



## Ace Overclocked (Oct 13, 2011)

Evo.lve said:


> chris888222 said:
> 
> 
> > My gosh. I'll fly if it were true.
> ...


this, emerald was my 1st 800 hrs in it, then got	    fire red, awesome games for my 1st handheld(my dad hated them so i could only get one a bit late)


----------



## mameks (Oct 13, 2011)

gokujr1000 said:


> I hope if they re-make it they make the Gyms and E4 a bit harder then they were. R/S/E were the only Pokemon Games I was able to breeze through first try, especially Emerald I mean seriously don't give a Level 70 Rayquazza to players BEFORE the Elite 4.


I know right?
All you need is Rayquaza and you can go through the E4 in ~3mins ;O;
And you don't take any damage either :| If only there was a Perfect Bonus 



Narayan said:


> shlong said:
> 
> 
> > Also I want a remake of Yellow.
> ...


I knoooooooow, which really sucks ;O;
Yellow was the best out of the 1st Gen :c


----------



## TheDarkSeed (Oct 13, 2011)

Nathan Drake said:


> First off, they would be in no way obligated to remake the first gen again. That doesn't fit into the pattern they have going as far as remakes are concerned.
> 
> First gen
> Second gen
> ...



I thought _this_ was the pattern... 

GB:
Red/Blue
Yellow
Gold/Silver
GBC:
Crystal(current gen revision)
GBA:
Ruby/Sappire
FireRed/LeafGreen(previous gen revision)
Emerald(current gen revision)
DS:
Diamond/Pearl
Platinum(current gen revision)
HeartGold/SoulSilver(previous gen revision)
Black/White
??????
3DS:
??????


----------



## chris888222 (Oct 13, 2011)

^ ^ isn't Gold/Silver for GSC?


----------



## mameks (Oct 13, 2011)

TheDarkSeed said:


> I thought _this_ was the pattern...
> 
> GB:
> Red/Blue
> ...


Fixed, as Gold/Silver were GBC too c:


----------



## TheDarkSeed (Oct 13, 2011)

Either way is right, I just categorized them on when they stopped compatibility for the older system. O:


----------



## sputnix (Oct 13, 2011)

emerald in my humble opinion is the best pokemon game ever made. It had the story of ruby and sapphire and the final challenge island [whatever it's called] was really hard and added a TON of replay value than any other pokemon game that comes after [no pokemon game after had as many different challenges and variety]

EDIT: It's called the battle frontier [thanks wikipedia]


----------



## Apex (Oct 13, 2011)

I'm sorry, instead of just releasing the same games OVER and OVER again, (AKA everything since Red and Blue.) why don't they finally give the fans what they've always wanted, an online console version?


----------



## mameks (Oct 13, 2011)

Apex said:


> I'm sorry, instead of just releasing the same games OVER and OVER again, (AKA everything since Red and Blue.) why don't they finally give the fans what they've always wanted, an online console version?


I didn't know that I'd always wanted that, I always thought that I wanted Pokemon to stay portable 

Learn something new every day


----------



## emigre (Oct 13, 2011)

Pokemon in being milked shocked.


----------



## TheDarkSeed (Oct 13, 2011)

sputnix said:


> emerald in my humble opinion is the best pokemon game ever made. It had the story of ruby and sapphire and the final challenge island [whatever it's called] was really hard and added a TON of replay value than any other pokemon game that comes after [no pokemon game after had as many different challenges and variety]
> 
> EDIT: It's called the battle frontier [thanks wikipedia]


No no, you are absolutely right. Emerald was the best game with the best expansions. with 7 frontier brains it still has more than any preceding it. It was also the only GBA game that you could catch Mew in.


----------



## heartgold (Oct 13, 2011)

Pokemon Emerald is my favourite of all time pokemon games. If they do remake it, that'd be nice. Anyway they only said they'll consider it, development may take some time and who knows when they slot this in, after 6th gen perhaps or do they start the first set of 3DS games with hoenn remakes.


----------



## Prof. 9 (Oct 13, 2011)

I'd love an R/S remake. R/S were great and Emerald was fantastic, fixing everything that was wrong with R/S. Even though it'd be a remake they could add tons of new gameplay features. SpotPass for new TV shows/Secret Base items, StreetPass to share secret bases, more online features/battle modes.


----------



## KuRensan (Oct 13, 2011)

shlong said:


> TheDarkSeed said:
> 
> 
> > I thought _this_ was the pattern...
> ...



Gold and Silver are GB and GBC enchanted


----------



## Fat D (Oct 13, 2011)

I do not think a wizard did it. They were maybe GBC en_hanc_ed, but I do not think Nintendo used that term back then.


----------



## mameks (Oct 13, 2011)

Fat D said:


> I do not think a wizard did it. They were maybe GBC en_hanc_ed, but I do not think Nintendo used that term back then.


I didn't notice that until you said it 

But anyways.
The boxes for them were GameBoy Colour ones, so that makes them GBC games right?


----------



## naved.islam14 (Oct 13, 2011)

OH YEAH! 

I it was the first Pokemon game I ever completed and that's why I have a soft spot for those games.
I wonder if they would do a Pokemon Emerald remake...


----------



## chartube12 (Oct 13, 2011)

KuRensan said:


> shlong said:
> 
> 
> > TheDarkSeed said:
> ...



Gold and Silver were released originally as a GB game in Japan. At the time the GBC hadn't been released in Japan yet.

In NA the game was rewritten as a GBC game with Original GB compatibility. By this time, the GBC had been out for around a year or two in America.

I'm not sure about EA region, but I believe they got GBC versions.


----------



## duffmmann (Oct 13, 2011)

Narayan said:


> duffmmann said:
> 
> 
> > Nathan Drake said:
> ...



way to cut off my comment before I speak about how bad of an idea it is.

I guess the real question is, why remake a pokemon game?  I always thought it was to enhance it and allow it to interact with the more current generations of pokemon.  But I suppose it could be for nostalgia sake.  I can't really argue against nostalgia, aside from the fact that the 3rd generation was the worst generation in my honest opinion.  

But if its to bring it up to modern standards and allow interactivity with the current generations of pokemon, then yes Red and Blue would also need to be remade again because they are just as far behind as Ruby and Saphire.  And in that respect they really need to stop making remakes.

I say if they want to allow interactivity with the 4th and 5th gens, then make enhanced virtual console titles.  I"m sure its much easier said than done, but they could bring Ruby and Sapphire to the 3DS virutal console and add a mode that somehow allows you to trade with the 4th and 5th gens.  I would much rather see something like that so that they can actually focus more on a brand new pokemon for the 3DS.


----------



## boktor666 (Oct 13, 2011)

I loved 3rd gen, but I would rather have a new game. Please, I'm currently getting sick of remakes. I really am! like Firered (it wasn't good really) and Heartgold +SS (those wern't bad), but why having something remade when a new list of possible games is possible.

My vote goes to another Stadium or Colloseum game.


----------



## Deleted User (Oct 13, 2011)

Oh no, not another terrible, money-grabbing re-hashed "update"
Something original time, Game Freak?


----------



## SuperMarioMaster (Oct 14, 2011)

I don't get why people want an Emerald remake. The Ruby & Sapphire remakes ARE the Emerald remake. Heart Gold and Soul Silver were a remake of Gold/Silver and had Crystal's story line/elements into it. The Ruby and Sapphire remakes are going to have Emeralds story line regardless of it being a Ruby and Sapphire remake.


----------



## KazoWAR (Oct 14, 2011)

I have been playing since 1st gen, and I have to say 3rd gen was my favorite. I remembered when I played sapphire for the first time. I was amazed about how much the graphics and music quality had increased. Granted I didn't get a GBA until R/S was out, so that may have made it seem more awesome.

One of he main reasons I want a remake is not to play the games again. I can just play the original. but I want to see how the game will look and sound with the current generation of technology.


----------



## HaniKazmi (Oct 14, 2011)

I still think it's too early for a third gen remake as they're okay an quite playable, unlike the first two gens

But then, companies want money and this is a easy cash cow


----------



## FireGrey (Oct 14, 2011)

I believe that "I will consider your request" was a mistranslation.
Anyway this doesn't change anything.
We are still as likely to get a remake as we were before he said this.


----------



## hakujintanuki (Oct 14, 2011)

FireGrey said:


> I believe that "I will consider your request" was a mistranslation.
> Anyway this doesn't change anything.
> We are still as likely to get a remake as we were before he said this.



I can tell you that it most definitely was a mistranslation.


----------



## FireGrey (Oct 14, 2011)

hakujintanuki said:


> FireGrey said:
> 
> 
> > I believe that "I will consider your request" was a mistranslation.
> ...


The proper translation was something like "I admire your request."


----------



## Thrust (Oct 14, 2011)

am I the only one who thinks a remake would be better than another new game? Unless its XD style (not a big fan of the coliseum games, they were only fun if you had the accompanying portable games and even then not that much) it just seems like it'd get tiring I guess, they're obviously at wits end for pokemon ideas and id rather have a game that at least admits its unoriginal than one that pretends to not be


----------



## matt382 (Oct 14, 2011)

It would be good if they remade R/S on the 3DS and also re-released FR/LG but as DSi Ware, which can connect to the DS and 3DS versions for trading etc. Where the games aren't exactly remade, but just ported and enhanced. Like Anniversary editions or something.


----------



## DSGamer64 (Oct 15, 2011)

Totally not needed


----------



## smile72 (Oct 15, 2011)

HaniKazmi not really  Pokemon Red & Green were originally released in Japan on February 27,1996 and then remade as FireRed & LeafGreen and released in Japan on January 29, 2004. Pokemon Gold & Silver were originally released in Japan on November 21,1999 and then remade as HeartGold & SoulSilver and released in Japan on September 12, 2009. Pokemon Ruby & Sapphire were released in Japan on November 21, 2002. I think it fits the pattern, and it's the perfect time to remake it, it's nearly been ten years after all.


----------



## KazoWAR (Oct 15, 2011)

DSGamer64 said:


> Totally not needed


Not needed at all, but highly wanted. Like most things in life.


----------

